# Por / para



## sabrinita85

Hola de nuevo, amigos:

quería saber si estas frases están bien:

"_*P*_*or todo el tiempo que le queda para vivir, una parte de Carmen, seguirá con él.* "

"_*Quiere que no sea sólo por una temporada, sino para siempre*_".

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Schenker

sabrinita85 said:


> Hola de nuevo, amigos:
> 
> quería saber si estas frases están bien:
> 
> "_*P*_*or todo el tiempo que le queda parapor vivir, una parte de Carmen, seguirá con él.* "
> 
> "_*Quiere que no sea sólo por una temporada, sino para (puede ser "por" aquí tambien)  siempre*_".
> 
> Muchas gracias!


 
¡Saludos!


----------



## sabrinita85

Perfecto!

¿Y hay alguna diferencia de matiz entre *"por siempre" *y *"para siempre"*?


----------



## Schenker

Yo considero que simplemente algunas veces queda mejor una que otra.

Y por supuesto en algunos casos sólo queda bien una, por ejemplo: "Te querré por siempre".


----------



## sabrinita85

Ok, muchas gracias Sche!


----------



## Schenker

De nada.

Saludos.


----------



## heidita

Schenker said:


> Y por supuesto en algunos casos sólo queda bien una, por ejemplo: "Te querré para siempre".


 
Qué curioso: En España diríamos "para siempre"


----------



## Cristina.

*Siempre (DRAE) :*
*para siempre*. 
1. loc. adv. Por todo tiempo o por tiempo indefinido. _Me voy para siempre. _
*por siempre*. 
1. loc. adv. Perpetuamente o por tiempo sin fin. _Por siempre sea alabado y bendito. _

_Me voy por siempre me suena muy mal, ningún/a español/a lo diría así._
_Por siempre sea alabado es religioso, son fórmulas antiguas (equivale a por siempre jamás, por los siglos de los siglos)_


*Por siempre* es más literario y se suele acompañar de jamás, "por siempre jamás", es la única frase que se me ocurre, y no se usa mucho.
También se puede decir 'para siempre jamás' , que tampoco se usa mucho.
Siglo :
en, o por, los ~s de los ~s.1. locs. advs. *Para siempre jamás*.

_Por siempre/Para siempre_
Por lo que dice una argentina y Schenker, parece que en el Cono Sur (no sé en el resto de América) se usa más 'por siempre'.
En España se usa sin ninguna duda casi exclusivamente _*'para siempre'*._
_Nosotros diríamos _"Para siempre Fernando Alonso" , "España para siempre", "Para siempre tú /tú para siempre" (me suena mejor la 2ª).

Me he dado cuenta de que 'por siempre' aparece al comienzo de frase.


----------



## heidita

Cristina. said:


> *Por siempre* es más literario y se suele acompañar de jamás, "por siempre jamás", es la única frase que se me ocurre, y no se usa mucho.


 
Así es.


> También se puede decir 'para siempre jamás' , que tampoco se usa mucho.


Anda, yo hubiera marcado esto como incorrecto en ESpaña.


> En España se usa sin ninguna duda casi exclusivamente _*'para siempre'*._
> _Nosotros diríamos _"Para siempre Fernando Alonso" , "España para siempre", "Para siempre tú /tú para siempre" (me suena mejor la 2ª).


 
Es cierto. Depende para dónde quieres la frase, sabri.


----------



## sabrinita85

Bueno, muchas gracias a todos!

Las frases son para una carta informal. 
Saludos!


----------



## heidita

Sabrinita, me refería a para qué país. Ya que se dice diferente en los diferentes países de habla hispana.


----------



## sabrinita85

Ah, pues está destinado a españoles.


----------



## heidita

Entonces ha contestado muy largo la amiga Crsitina, de Madriz ¡¡como yo!! (*guiño*)


----------



## Malaia

"Para siempre" es el término más usado y sencillo de comprender para el hispanohablante. Recuerdo una canción de Eros traducida al español donde usa "por siempre", pero es que, en canciones hay que buscar el modo de la rima al traducir. Ninguna de las dos son erróneas.


----------



## danalto

Ma una regoletta facile da imparare e basta, per non commettere errori, non esiste? 
Continuo ad essere molto confusa per quanto riguarda l'uso di *por *e *para*!


----------



## Neuromante

Básicamente:
Por: Indica causa
Para: Indica efecto

Aunque es algo muy general y lleno de excepciones, claro


----------



## danalto

Neuromante said:


> Básicamente:
> Por: Indica causa
> Para: Indica efecto
> 
> Aunque es algo muy general y lleno de excepciones, claro


Claro...


----------



## neutrino2

Neuromante said:


> Aunque es algo muy general y lleno de excepciones, claro



De hecho yo he dejado (casi... ) de hacer errores con por y para cuando he dejado de pensar en por= causal, para = final...


----------



## danalto

neutrino2 said:


> De hecho yo he dejado (casi... ) de hacer errores con por y para cuando he dejado de pensar en por= causal, para = final...


Ah, ecco.


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao,

per cui dovrei dire:

Estaba por decirte la verdad, e non 
Estaba para decirte..........

Estaba por llorer cuando te vi, giusto?

Grazie a tutti per le spiegazioni


----------



## Neuromante

Correcto. Pero no se quejen, que por dos preposiciones que se les atragantan a ustedes a nosotros se nos atragantan casi todas las italianas.


----------

